
Over 100k GitHub repos have leaked API or cryptographic keys - TheBarn
https://www.zdnet.com/article/over-100000-github-repos-have-leaked-api-or-cryptographic-keys/
======
aymGG
GitGuardian is a french startup that developed a product to tackle this issue.
Scott Chacon and Solomon Hykes are investors. Worth looking at.

